# Transportation Advice PVR Airport to Neuvo Vallarta/Riu Jalisco



## dash (Feb 4, 2006)

Could anyone recommend a transportation company (reputable) for a pre-arranged transfer to the Riu Jalisco to/from the PV airport.  

My daughter and her two friends will be travelling during March, and I would like to make arrangements ahead of time.

Any suggestions and advice are much appreciated!

Thanks

Dash


----------



## Paula (Feb 5, 2006)

DASH, We are at the Flamingos Resort about 2 up from the Riu, firstly, you find our from the Hotel Riu if they have a shuttle of their own for guest pickup. If not, tell her to go out of the airport across the overpass and she can pick up a taxi there to the Riu for 25.00 which is 250. pesos. just move the decimal point over in pesos, very easy math for her. Airport charges are always high in any city. Our daughter and son did it that way and it brought them right to the VDP FLAMINGOS which is just pass Hotel Rui. Good luck, hope they have a wonderful time here, we are here until March 9th for 8 weeks and just love it. The journey into town though is a long one about 45 minutes and the cost from the Rui by taxi will be $20-25.00. Bus is long but only 15 pesos,  a lot of people from the Riu take the bus into town.  Coming back from town they have to get the bus which says RIU then it will take them straight across the road to their Hotel. Hope that helps. P


----------



## toni3063 (Feb 5, 2006)

Paula said:
			
		

> DASH, We are at the Flamingos Resort about 2 up from the Riu, firstly, you find our from the Hotel Riu if they have a shuttle of their own for guest pickup. If not, tell her to go out of the airport across the overpass and she can pick up a taxi there to the Riu for 25.00 which is 250. pesos. just move the decimal point over in pesos, very easy math for her. Airport charges are always high in any city. Our daughter and son did it that way and it brought them right to the VDP FLAMINGOS which is just pass Hotel Rui. Good luck, hope they have a wonderful time here, we are here until March 9th for 8 weeks and just love it. The journey into town though is a long one about 45 minutes and the cost from the Rui by taxi will be $20-25.00. Bus is long but only 15 pesos,  a lot of people from the Riu take the bus into town.  Coming back from town they have to get the bus which says RIU then it will take them straight across the road to their Hotel. Hope that helps. P



Paula,
We will be at the VPD Flamingos in October.  I'm really looking forward to it based on some of your comments on another thread.  I guess, based on your comment about your children taking a taxi to the resort... the Flamingos does not offer a shuttle service.  Is that correct?
Thanks,
Toni


----------



## Paula (Feb 5, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> Paula,
> We will be at the VPD Flamingos in October.  I'm really looking forward to it based on some of your comments on another thread.  I guess, based on your comment about your children taking a taxi to the resort... the Flamingos does not offer a shuttle service.  Is that correct?
> Thanks,
> Toni



Toni, yes it does, he is the number you call: this was taken from www.uvc.com 

Shuttle Service

Shuttle Service can be arranged prior to arrival via the Club office. We provide round trip transportation from the airport to the Villa del Palmar for a fee of $17.00 for one person or $14 per person for reservations of two or more, one way only. Please allow us a minimum of 14 business days prior to arrival - contact the Club office for inquires or reservations *at 1-800-852-4755.* For RCI or Interval International members, please fax your confirmation, along with your complete flight information and Visa, MasterCard or Discover for the charge to 1-619-209-5920 or email your shuttle request to clubmail@myuvc.com. Please allow us a minimum of 14 business days prior to arrival.

Phone or email above to find out the correct price for the Flamingos. Our friends did it last week and was upset when they were met and then the guy wanted to give them a timeshare presentation right away, so that is why I told my kids to just go across the overpass and get a taxi here, I didn't want them have any problems at the airport. Hope I have been of some help.


----------



## toni3063 (Feb 5, 2006)

Paula said:
			
		

> Toni, yes it does, he is the number you call: this was taken from www.uvc.com
> 
> Shuttle Service
> 
> ...



Thanks Paula, You've been most helpful.  It's good to know that the shuttle is available.  We might take a cab, just to avoid the first of many encounters with the "Sharks" (is it possible that they won't bother with us since we are 3 ladies, without our husbands?).  Is the cab $25.00 pr person?  I'll probably have more questions before October as this is my first time to Mexico.  My sister has been there several times, but always on the Gulf coast.
Toni


----------



## readyalready (Feb 5, 2006)

I would just have them use the taxi service in the airport as you are about to walk out the door.  I don't think the girls will save much for the effort and uncertainty of having to walk out and over the overpass.  We had six passengers so were charged $35 I think to Grand Mayan NV, our friends were a family of four and only paid $20.  This was our first time not to pre-arrange airport transportation in MX and it worked fine.  I am leery of having to pay up front and not have the ride show or have to wait a long time.  The taxi should be fine for them, and they will have to pre-pay at the airport so shouldn't have to worry about a gringa rip-off.


----------



## Paula (Feb 6, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> Thanks Paula, You've been most helpful.  It's good to know that the shuttle is available.  We might take a cab, just to avoid the first of many encounters with the "Sharks" (is it possible that they won't bother with us since we are 3 ladies, without our husbands?).  Is the cab $25.00 pr person?  I'll probably have more questions before October as this is my first time to Mexico.  My sister has been there several times, but always on the Gulf coast.
> Toni



Hi Toni, use the shuttle if prearranged with VDP, it's easy and it works, just say no thank you if they bother u at the airport and go straight to where the shuttle is-they will hold a card up with your name on it if arranged with VDP, OR You can pay more money on a taxi, from directly outside the airport doors but being 3 of u wont bother u too much, OR from across the overpass really easy to the VDP FLAMINGOS, much further than the Mayan as I said is 250 pesos one way it takes 3 in the back and 1 in front well at least ours did which is good considering the distance. The Flamingos is a long way out. Any more questions just ask. P.


----------



## dash (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, so if there are three girls, it would be about $25 total?  Do they pay the driver directly?  If so, what is a standard tip?

I am just trying to get as much info as possible before they head out.  Three cute young girls could be disaster, if they aren't properly informed ahead of time.

Thanks

Dash


----------



## medior (Feb 6, 2006)

*Pv Taxi*

Only had reserved taxi once it cost me $35.00 last month,  coming back from costa sur they charged standard rate of $14.00  Go Figure.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 6, 2006)

*Pamela Thompson in PV*

Contact her at pmt15@hotmail.com
she has LOTS of infor about PV as well as providing drivers, good rates, other useful info.  I htink you would feel very safe about your daughter if you had her info.
JOAN


----------



## Paula (Feb 7, 2006)

dash said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, so if there are three girls, it would be about $25 total?  Do they pay the driver directly?  If so, what is a standard tip?
> 
> I am just trying to get as much info as possible before they head out.  Three cute young girls could be disaster, if they aren't properly informed ahead of time.
> 
> ...



Dash, it would be $20-25 total from the airport to the VDP FLAMINGOS OR RUI, you pay the driver when you get to your destination. If the fare is below the normal charge then we tip 1.00 on top of fare, if we feel the fare is high like it is from the VDP FLAMINGOS TO PARADISE MALL some charge $7.00 some $8.00 or 70 or 80 pesos then we don't tip. The cab driver's are good, our girl and friend were 18 they followed our rules, kept together and had no problems what so ever, came out of the airport got a cab asked him the price, 250 pesos, then said take us to VDP FLAMINGOS Nuevo Vallarta, right to the door where we were there to meet them. Hope this has been of some help to you. P.


----------



## dash (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks so much, it does help...nervous mother.

Dash


----------



## Rick H (Feb 13, 2006)

*Airport to Grand Mayan NV*



			
				Paula said:
			
		

> Hi Toni, use the shuttle if prearranged with VDP, it's easy and it works, just say no thank you if they bother u at the airport and go straight to where the shuttle is-they will hold a card up with your name on it if arranged with VDP, OR You can pay more money on a taxi, from directly outside the airport doors but being 3 of u wont bother u too much, OR from across the overpass really easy to the VDP FLAMINGOS, much further than the Mayan as I said is 250 pesos one way it takes 3 in the back and 1 in front well at least ours did which is good considering the distance. The Flamingos is a long way out. Any more questions just ask. P.



I'm trying to follow along with the conversations here and I just don't see the answer to my particular situation.  I'll be arriving at the PV airport on Friday, Feb 17.  What is the best way to get to the Grand Mayan NV.  I received an e-mail from the concierge there telling me the cost through them would be $52USD per couple, which seems rather high considering the distance.  Any suggestions?

Thank you,
Rick H.


----------



## Paula (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick H said:
			
		

> I'm trying to follow along with the conversations here and I just don't see the answer to my particular situation.  I'll be arriving at the PV airport on Friday, Feb 17.  What is the best way to get to the Grand Mayan NV.  I received an e-mail from the concierge there telling me the cost through them would be $52USD per couple, which seems rather high considering the distance.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you,
> Rick H.



RICK H, At the airport the cab fare is negotiable if you pick it up directly outside the main doors. Those are white taxi's and are under the Federal guidlines. If you go out of the main building to the left and up the stairs over the overpass down the steps you can pick up a yellow cab from there and they will charge you about 200 pesos, $20.00 total.  It's very easy to do if you don't want to pay the higher fare from the airport building. The cab will take you straight to the Grand Mayan and the fare MIGHT be a little less but no more. We are quite a bit further out at the VDP FLAMINGOS. Our friends are arriving on Feb.17th and also staying at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta, they are from Seattle.  When at the Mayan check out "GUIDO'S RESTAURANT' just out of the Mayan and across the road, he even sings for you nightly.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick H said:
			
		

> I'm trying to follow along with the conversations here and I just don't see the answer to my particular situation.  I'll be arriving at the PV airport on Friday, Feb 17.  What is the best way to get to the Grand Mayan NV.  I received an e-mail from the concierge there telling me the cost through them would be $52USD per couple, which seems rather high considering the distance.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you,
> Rick H.


Rick - Just curious...when did you receive an email and are you an exchanger or owner....TIA.


----------

